

Senators to Apple: Pull iPhone DUI checkpoint alert apps - pwg
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9214928/Senators_to_Apple_Pull_iPhone_DUI_checkpoint_alert_apps

======
jseliger
My reaction to this was to buy the app.

